# how long does it take for a mod to approve a thread



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

just wondering how long it takes for a mod to approve a thread, posted one a few days ago asking what my bodyfat was but hasnt been approved yet


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Uh ohhhhh. Not this again. I expect to see an angry milk man


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Even longer now :bounce:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

you have to PM @Milky and if he doesn't reply in 15 mins just keep doing it :whistling:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

^ This

If you have no reply in an hour pm the other mods, I was informed the other day whilst waiting for approval on something that there having problems with the mobile platform that allows moderator access. I don't really understand the tech stuff but it boils down to the ability for at least two mods at any time be able to be on the forums been hampered.

So persistence is your friend here!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> you have to PM @Milky and if he doesn't reply in 15 mins just keep doing it :whistling:


This

I'm pretty sure he's at home tonight so has no excuse so bombard him with pms if you have to.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

There's a secret pass phrase as well, you can't jusy expect the mods to sort sh1t for everyone.

You have to include the phrase "you're a cvnt" to get it seen to. Please note the spelling of cvnt though, we can't have anyone actually abusing the mods


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If all else fails @ all of the mods including Lorian and Katy with the code UKM155H1TF.U4LL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You all finished, tw*ts...

I am on holidat currently with very limited net access but one of the other MODs will pick up on your posts mate :thumbup1:

I DO how ever still have the capacity to ban so think on fu*k pigs :nono:

:lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

wow you even packed your ban hammer, hope it didn't take you over your luggage limit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> You all finished, tw*ts...
> 
> I am on holidat currently with very limited net access but one of the other MODs will pick up on your posts mate :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


You should be relaxing on holiday! Send me your ban hammer and I'll take really good care of it :whistling:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

ahaha :lol: this thread cheered me up a bit


----------

